# new shop crewe cheshire



## kennethhopley (Feb 26, 2009)

hiya all just after your thoughts on this i am thinking of opening a shop in Crewe, Cheshire selling everything reptile from decor, livefood to eventually livestock and it will be very competative on price. There will also be a mail order service with very cheap poastage fees to anywhere in the UK.

Can order stock now if anybody wants anything just mail me for prices.

Let me know your thoughts on this and if you would pay us a visit once open. look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

were you opening the shop mate, stew
(i know crewe, wereabout lol)


----------



## kennethhopley (Feb 26, 2009)

*shop*

not got premises yet but looking for somewhere around the centre of crewe hopefully. you from crewe then? can get stock right now but just not livestock yet so if you need anything give me a shout. cheers kenny


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah crewe born and breed, not gonna be hard finding somewere in the town centre its like a ghost town,


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

i would visit once open and use if prices are competative but there has been a new rep shop open recently nearby in sandbach (appleton exotics) so you would have competiton from them


----------



## kennethhopley (Feb 26, 2009)

totally agree with you but i think they are quite expensive £65 for a beardie and £60 for a green water dragon i could probably sell the for almost half that price


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

kennethhopley said:


> hiya all just after your thoughts on this i am thinking of opening a shop in Crewe, Cheshire selling everything reptile from decor, livefood to eventually livestock and it will be very competative on price. There will also be a mail order service with very cheap poastage fees to anywhere in the UK.
> 
> Can order stock now if anybody wants anything just mail me for prices.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on this and if you would pay us a visit once open. look forward to hearing from you.


 sounds good if you do it right.. have a pet shop liscence.. etc.. keep the animals in tip top condition and dont sell equipment people dont need to make a buck..

hard work genuinely being able to look after the animals welfare and make money from it..

good luck and i hope u pull it off :2thumb:


----------

